# Looking for a good cellular trail camera for surveillance purposes.



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Have been having some very bad things happening around my house and need advise on a really good cellular trail camera for surveillance. It needs to have good ir video and pictures as I might need it as evidence in the future. I know ring cams are great and we are planning on getting them soon, but don't want the culprit seeing cams on my house and get deterred. I need to catch this person asap. A few months ago my wife's catylitic converter was cut off her car in our driveway. With all the converters getting snatched recently we chalked it up as a radom criminal act. Two weeks ago I was out of town on vacation with my oldest son. My wife called saying her car/ tire was making a weird noise. She got it into the shop and they told her someone had cut her emergency brake line and loosened her lug nuts to the point the wheel was about to fall off. Both of my precious kids and amazing wife were in the car when this started happening. I'm at a loss of words for how disgusted and upset I am. We have no enemies that we know of, but they always says it's the person you least expect. I want to catch this disgusting individual and watch them suffer the consequences. Thanks for any help or advise.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Cellular Trail Cameras


Shop cellular game and trail cameras at Trailcampro! Our cellular cameras work with AT&T and Verizon networks, making them perfect for wildlife adventures.




www.trailcampro.com




Good luck. I hope you catch them and “fix” them.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

just a tip… I would say I want a video cameras totally exposed and visible around your house… What are you gonna do if you get sneaky and get a picture without the person knowing? You're gonna give it to the police? And then what? They're going to take three months to identify him? If you want to stop him ASAP, like you said, and make your cameras visible


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

You don't want a trail camera, you want a surveillance system!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dash cam in a second car (if possible) kinda hid that is motion activated large sd carded 32 gigs , rings is a good option and reasonably priced


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

AlanC said:


> You don't want a trail camera, you want a surveillance system!


My buddy recommended eufy security cams. Gonna check em out


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Time for an OGF stake out and good ole fashioned ass whoopin' if you ask me


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Time for an OGF stake out and good ole fashioned ass whoopin' if you ask me


They better pray the law gets to em before I do.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Whole home security camera system with notification and a live monitor in the home, $500-700


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Get yourself a net cannon. Catch the bastard then throw them in with the hogs. Criminal eliminated and hogs are fed. You win twice


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Go to harbor freight get yourself a couple of the driveway alarm chimes, they're like $14. Keep the receiver in the bedroom next to your gun with Lazer sight hold that red dot on them til the cops get there, or whatever you want. 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Trail Cam? They'd steal that too.
For whatever reasons, they think you're easy Pickens.


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

*REOLINK 5MP 8CH PoE Security Camera System, 4pcs 5MP Wired PoE IP Cameras Outdoor with Person Vehicle Detection, 4K 8CH NVR with 2TB HDD for 24-7 Recording, RLK8-510B4-A Black*
Visit the REOLINK Store
_4.4 out of 5 stars_  222 ratings

| 91 answered questions








Was:$439.99$439.99 DetailsWith Deal:$351.99$351.99 & FREE Returns
If you really want one this is what i have set up . Its on amazon easy to set up after a car break in police came to my house and told me that's the best footage they seen yet the one officer asked where i got it and was going to purchase one for his house.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Me and a few friends are running Spypoint cameras. Great pics and service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Question. I want to get a couple of these cell cameras this year. I bought a piece of property not close to me and obviously want to see what's around (deer wise). I see some companies have Verizon plans and some have att and t. Do I need to first verify what service is better at the property before I start buying cameras? Or has any one had any kind of connectivity issues in rural locations? Just trying to pick the best cameras at the most affordable prices. It seems allot (almost all) of the Reveal cameras that were Verizon compatible were sold out. The spy point cameras look nice too! Too many choices

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Fishballz said:


> Question. I want to get a couple of these cell cameras this year. I bought a piece of property not close to me and obviously want to see what's around (deer wise). I see some companies have Verizon plans and some have att and t. Do I need to first verify what service is better at the property before I start buying cameras? Or has any one had any kind of connectivity issues in rural locations? Just trying to pick the best cameras at the most affordable prices. It seems allot (almost all) of the Reveal cameras that were Verizon compatible were sold out. The spy point cameras look nice too! Too many choices


I would look at Spartan or Tactacam. Spartan cameras are more expensive up front, but cheaper monthly than Tactacam. Spartan also offers more options/capability, but again, at a premium cost. My wife bought me a Spartan GoCam for Christmas a few years ago, and I love it. Then she bought me a Spartan GoLive last year for Chrismas, and it is even better. I get a lot of compliments on the photo/video quality of my Spartan cameras, from my friends who have Tactacams. 

I don't want to derail the thread but let me know if you've got more questions.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been running Moultrie cams for about 4 years now and I am about to pull the trigger on their newest, they will use either at&t or Verizon, whatever service is better. Food for thought...

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------

